# Final Figures for the Marcus Schutte series



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

This is the 3rd version of Marcus Schutte. I made him to replace the first Marcus I sculpted. Like the first Marcus, he fits fine in the Bachmann Connie if you remove or move the seat. Unlike the first, he is easier to get out of the mold and can fit in more places; like leaning on a fence or a rail or even against a wall. As soon as my supply of version 1 run out, I will not be offering that figure again. Just to hard to cast and make a mold for. Versions 2 and 3 are much easier to cast and more universal.









This is the 4th and final version of Marcus. He fits okay in the Connie too, but he can stand just about anywhere. I don't plan on offering any more poses for this character. He might reincarnate here and there with handle bar mustache and a bowler, or even a cowboy hat, who knows, but not as an engineer.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very realistic figure. I like the expresion of the face of number 4.


----------

